# MELBOURNE | 80 Collins Street | 190m | 44 fl | U/C



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

kichigai said:


> Revised Plans
> 
> http://www.saveourcity.com.au/


There are dozens of articles regarding this in the OZScrapers forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=737936


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

Revised plans

C/O Agent X



Agent X said:


> Woods Bagot has done an awesome job


----------



## mossimoh (Feb 20, 2009)

A good filler in..


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

This tower has been approved with a final height of 187m and 48 levels high.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. So this is (partially) being built on top of existing buildings?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is the updated rendering. I'm going to submit an updated title for this as well.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

3 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

20 September:



GlennWilson said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



redden said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



Decatur said:


>


----------



## JCooza (Oct 19, 2015)




----------

